# Found out my grandfather is addicted to Viagra



## DougE (Jan 10, 2022)

​

The whole family is upset, but no one is taking it harder than my grandmother.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 10, 2022)

Lmao


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 10, 2022)

That is sick, but I love it


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 10, 2022)

Twisted but funny!

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 10, 2022)

Wow! Milk out of nostrils!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 10, 2022)

Hubba, hubba


----------



## OldSmoke (Jan 10, 2022)

Oh hell, just spit wine all over the table.


----------



## Colin1230 (Jan 10, 2022)

"It's a sick world, but I'm a happy guy."


----------



## mosparky (Jan 10, 2022)

At some point I will most likely embarrass the She-Beast with some version of this.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 11, 2022)

Sounds like your Grandfather is a straight shooter

David


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 11, 2022)

DougE said:


> ​
> 
> The whole family is upset, but no one is taking it harder than my grandmother.



I don’t get it.


----------



## DougE (Jan 11, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> I don’t get it.


You will if you get too close to grandpa


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 11, 2022)

DougE said:


> ​
> 
> The whole family is upset, but no one is taking it harder than my grandmother.




As long as it keeps Grandma Smiling!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 11, 2022)

Hell, I just ask my Dr. for all the Viagra and Cialis he would give I'm tire of peeing on my shoes.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 11, 2022)

Thanks, DougE for the like I appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 11, 2022)

And they had to drop their Nascar sponsorship. 
Couldn't get the hood down.....


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 11, 2022)

DougE said:


> You will if you get too close to grandpa



I get it now.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 11, 2022)

Thanks 912 for the like I appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 11, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> I get it now.


So does grandma


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 11, 2022)

Ooooooooo!!   
Gary


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 11, 2022)

Booom!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 11, 2022)

You dirty dirty…. Oh ok she’s gone, that’s funny as hell!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 12, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> You dirty dirty…. Oh ok she’s gone, that’s funny as hell!



Watch out---She's coming back!!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 13, 2022)

Thanks for the like GaryH and Denny they are appreciated.

Warren


----------

